# الى مهندسي التنفيذ



## المهندس نور نادر (13 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم 
ما هي نوع المادة التي تعبأ فيها الفراغات الحلقية بين الأكمام و أنابيب الصرف ؟
وكيف يتم تثبيت الانابيب داخل الأكمام ؟ وفي حال لدينا صناديق خشبية مستطيلة لأجل صب الخرسانة تمهيداً لوضع الأكمام داخلها ما هي نوع المادة التي تعبأ فيها الفراغات بين الاكمام و الخرسانه ؟
وكيف يتم التعامل عندما تمر الانابيب بمناطق التمدد الإنشائية ؟

وشكراً لتفاعلكم


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (13 يناير 2015)

اذا كان المقصود بالاكمام - وصلات وجلب وتوصيلات الصرف
ندفعها فى خراطيم مرنه تتسع وتتشكل بنفس شكل التوصيله وتكون محكمه عليها وتكون اشبه بمخده لينه بين الوصله والخرسانه - طبعا عازله .
ومن بعض انواعها fiberglass - محاط ب - silicon ruber- هذه الخراطيم المرنه تباع على شكل لفات بأقطار مختلفه
عذرا هذا ما استطعت ان افهمه من الاسئله
اذا كان هناك استيضاح اخر - رجاء الرد ان رغبت .


----------



## toktok66 (14 يناير 2015)

هل المقصود بالاكمام ال sleeves


----------



## المهندس نور نادر (14 يناير 2015)

نعم المقصود هو sleeves .
نحاول قدر الإمكان تداول اللغة العربية مع الشكر .


----------

